# Yeah, Ive been bored,



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Well Ive been pretty bored so here is my latest work, what do you guys think?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I like the Rampage one the best.

I'm not sure how I feel about all of them having 2 or 3 pics in them. It kind of draws my attention away from the main one.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Not bad i like the Rampage and Overeem ones the best.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Kinda surprised, I though the Monson was the best personally, always nice to get another opinion though.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well i like monson the best


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

The best one for composition is the Yvel one I think but the Barnett one definitely has the best text.

They are all pretty good, well done :thumbsup:


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

that rampage one is awesome!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I love that Yvel one. They're all really nice. The Alistair one may have a little too much going on, but it's nice. I like your typography in the Barnett, and Rampage sigs. Good job.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I guess I like the Barnett one the best, it's the simplest.

But the Overeem one is funny. It's like he's saying "Hey guys, come on, LOOK AT ME!...No? alright "


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I was expecting comments on my work, thanks to Plazz I got commentary from my sigs, WTF? I laughed at the Overeem comment.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't know if it's just my computer, or what, but lately all your texts have been extremely choppy. Like the one in your current sig right now, and the Gilbert Yvel.

If you're using a font that has small dithers/windings, I suggest you don't use it if it's going to be small text.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

It's not your computer.

The Yvel text is like that for me too.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

It seems to be when the text fades in to much and I try and put a slight stroke around it, I'll have to try and find another way of bringing it out.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Toxic said:


> It seems to be when the text fades in to much and I try and put a slight stroke around it, I'll have to try and find another way of bringing it out.


If the text is too light and fades into the sig just duplicate the text layer a few times until it pops out more.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Lookin good Tox, Hurricanes is my fave.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks, this is another Im working on but I cant get the text right, maybe its the font or the style but I just cant get the text to work for me,


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

If you could just get the text right, you got yourself a perfect sig.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

They're all pretty sick. The Yvel one is my favorite. I like the foreground/background thing going on in the Rampage one, and the main picture on the Overeem one is really cool. I always thought Franklin looked cool when he has his arms open after a fight and he's side-stepping, circling the cage with his eyes wide. It's just a cool movement. Maybe lose the two pics to the side and put a background pick of him fighting someone... The Monson one would be cooler to me if I liked Monson at all.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I gave your Overeem suggestion a go,


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Toxic are you sharpening the fonts or doing anything to stretch them out or change them?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I do adjust the sizing sometimes.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Thanks, this is another Im working on but I cant get the text right, maybe its the font or the style but I just cant get the text to work for me,


What exactly are you trying to do with the text?



Toxic said:


> I do adjust the sizing sometimes.


Never drag the text to resize, always do resizing via font size.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I do adjust the sizing sometimes.


That's your problem.

Don't adjust the text by dragging it do it by changing the actual font size.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

plazzman said:


> What exactly are you trying to do with the text?
> 
> 
> 
> Never drag the text to resize, always do resizing via font size.



Thanks Plazz and MJB, I've been dragging so I'll have to try and adjust fonts and sizes instead,

As for what Im trying to do with the text, Im not real sure Ive been experimenting but havent been able to come up with much, I thought a simple black font at an angle would look good but none of the fonts Ive tried seem to work so, Im not real sure how to proceed.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Fonts suck. They either make or break the sig and I always have trouble picking the right one.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Simple and tricky don't work.

If you're going simple, you also gotta be subtle. So I'd suggest you just put it in a corner or middle side, and don't try and turn it or do anything else do it. You can also try and blend it colour wise. You don't necessarily want the text to be that visible unless it's conveying a message.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Here is a couple more attempts, its about as good as Ive managed to get.



















I gotta agree MJB, fonts and text in general have been my archilles heel of sig making, its tough to pick a font and blending technique that works, Plazz seems to often have the answer as far as fonts go but I cant pickem.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah text is probably the hardest part in a design, but once you get it right, you know it.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

LOVE the Barnett one and I think the Overeem would be amazing with just the primary pic. Your work always seems to change. You got so many graphic ideas bouncing around in your head it amazes me.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Your font is still all choppy. I'm really not sure why it's like that now.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im not sure, it seems everything today looks choppy on my computer but I assumed it was just me, Ive been working on a sig for BBJD's King Mo challenge and Ive been noticing my text seems all messed up.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Well Im still bored, Im up in camp and so I have 5 channels on TV and a shitty internet connection so here is my latest work,


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

That's a sick looking sig but the text is killing it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You know what I honestly considered going text free with that one, This was the best fit I coult get with text, every text I tried killed it, wasnt real sure how I felt about a completly text free sig though. Ive actually been considering going completly text free in my sigs in general to be honest.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

text kills me a lot....i kno how ya feel


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Go text free it'll make it way better.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

here is another I did recently and again its one I think would be best text free as it seems like the text is a distraction from the sig rather than part of it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

And here is the Bisping sig Text Free


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I love the Bisping one, that's what I'm talkin about when I say do it simple. Try doing this though, in the bottom left hand corner, just put The Count, in simple 12-16 text


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Those are crazy sick Tox. You've really improved from the first time I saw your work till now. Great stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

That looks amazing without the font Toxic.

If you can get your font fixed and on lock then I might actually have some competition for the GP.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Well I took Plazz's advice and here is the result










Also in the spirit of the new TUF I decided to do a matching Hendo sig










Both are going up in the GFX shop for those interested.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Kinda surprised, I though the Monson was the best personally, always nice to get another opinion though.


MOnson on the right is too big. Unbalances it.


Also, as far as the text goes on thsoe few. Move teh dan hardy one to the left side. It'll look a lot better (right side is way too busy). Bisping one should be centered with his nose and thicker font IMO.  Great work though


----------

